# Some Favorite Projects You Have Seen On The Project Page?



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

Some of the very best projects don't always get enough attention. Let's do something about that with this thread. Post 2 or 3 projects you have seen on this site that you feel were outstanding!

Just grab the URL for the project card and post it here.









Here are three of my favorites.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

I really liked this one.

I need to make a bed for my son and his wife and have a bunch of similar walnut to make it from.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

these are some of mine that have inspired my work.
great idea cricket we all need this right now.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> these are some of mine that have inspired my work.
> great idea cricket we all need this right now.
> 
> - pottz


Really, really, really like that walnut and bubinga bed project. Just don't know where to find that much Bubinga.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/331209

I tried to "e bed it" I'll try another one later. So many to choose from.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/331209
> 
> I tried to "e bed it" I ll try another one later. So many to choose from.
> 
> - Desert_Woodworker


now thats a blast from the past,probably gonna give cricket a migrain-lol.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

I am impressed with the canary wood handle…


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

This one is important to me- I was not sold on the review on LJ's I have one and for $50… 5 stars


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> - boxcarmarty


that bed is incredible and was only a sophmore! wow.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

pottz, the kid has a gift, but hasn't posted anything since…..


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

..

..


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> pottz, the kid has a gift, but hasn t posted anything since…..
> 
> - boxcarmarty


thats a real shame i hope he's still woodworking because thats a talent that shouldn't go to waste.


----------



## KentInOttawa (Jun 25, 2013)

Your timing is perfect with this post, Cricket. I've been working my way slowly through ALL the projects. There's a lot of creative content here. Here's one of the most interesting ones that I've seen for a while:


----------



## DMiller (Feb 7, 2017)

Here's some of my favorites:







I have to say, there's so many good projects it's hard to just mention a few!


----------

